# Figura di m



## omicron (31 Luglio 2022)

Mio marito ha uno zio che vive in Emilia Romagna, ogni tanto la moglie torna a trovare la zia anziana  (l’unica della sua famiglia ancora viva), e a fare il giro delle tombe al cimitero, la vecchia  è una zitella acida che ha litigato con il mondo intero 
Proprio ieri questa donna è tornata  a casa col figlio piccolo e stamattina mi ha chiamata per invitarci a cena
C’era anche la vecchia
Parlando mi dicono quanto sia bella mia figlia, quanto sia dolce e brava e mi chiedono come sia possibile che le maestre dell’asilo si lamentino, parlando mi scappa un “capirai anche quella è zitella!” Continuiamo a parlare e viene fuori il nome di quella che abita davanti casa mia, anche lei insegnante e mezza pazza e io “eh ma and è quella è zitella”
Al che scappa la vecchia “guarda che le zitelle sono delle signore” 

Ho cercato di rimediare mentre la zia di mio marito se la rideva “hai fatto una gaffe” 
E io pensavo “no ho fatto una figura di ”


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2022)

uno normale in famiglia mai?


----------



## omicron (31 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno normale in famiglia mai?


Ci sono io


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2022)

certo


----------



## omicron (1 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio marito ha uno zio che vive in Emilia Romagna, ogni tanto la moglie torna a trovare la zia anziana  (l’unica della sua famiglia ancora viva), e a fare il giro delle tombe al cimitero, la vecchia  è una zitella acida che ha litigato con il mondo intero
> Proprio ieri questa donna è tornata  a casa col figlio piccolo e stamattina mi ha chiamata per invitarci a cena
> C’era anche la vecchia
> Parlando mi dicono quanto sia bella mia figlia, quanto sia dolce e brava e mi chiedono come sia possibile che le maestre dell’asilo si lamentino, parlando mi scappa un “capirai anche quella è zitella!” Continuiamo a parlare e viene fuori il nome di quella che abita davanti casa mia, anche lei insegnante e mezza pazza e io “eh ma and è quella è zitella”
> ...


Il problema non è che lo dici è che lo pensi.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Agosto 2022)

Ho in famiglia delle zie zitelle.
Sono le donne più dolci e premurose che io conosca.
Hanno aiutato tantissimo nella crescita di tutti i nipoti.
Sono parte integrante di tutte le nostre famiglie ed in passato, si organizzavano viaggi, weekend ed anche vacanze considerandole con noi.
Ora, con l'età, preferiscono evitare ma vedo l'affetto che i nostri figli hanno per loro.
È bello vedere dei bacchettoni di 20 anni ..minimo 1.85mt fare la corsa per andarle ad abbracciare e baciare  quando di rientro.


----------



## omicron (14 Agosto 2022)

Da 
Commenti memorabili


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

sabato pomeriggio vado a fare la spesa, nel supermercato c'era uno con un labrador che quando mi ha vista ha iniziato a sniffarmi (tre cagne e una gatta sono qualcosa di irresistibile per un altro cane), me ne esco  con un "ciao bellissimo"  a quel punto il padrone mi fa un sorrisone       mi ha fatto sorrisoni per tutta la durata della spesa


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sabato pomeriggio vado a fare la spesa, nel supermercato c'era uno con un labrador che quando mi ha vista ha iniziato a sniffarmi (tre cagne e una gatta sono qualcosa di irresistibile per un altro cane), me ne esco  con un "ciao bellissimo"  a quel punto il padrone mi fa un sorrisone       mi ha fatto sorrisoni per tutta la durata della spesa


Successe anche a me 
A me il padrone sorrise e disse “grazie”
Risposta “veramente parlavo del cane” e glielo fissi anche in modo scontroso. Della serie ma come fai a pensare che non conoscendoti ti faccio dei complimenti ?


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Successe anche a me
> A me il padrone sorrise e disse “grazie”
> Risposta “veramente parlavo del cane” e glielo fissi anche in modo scontroso. Della serie ma come fai a pensare che non conoscendoti ti faccio dei complimenti ?


   ma infatti, poi anche volendo essere moooolto di bocca buona, bellissimo anche no


----------

